# Nancy Pelosi is scary.



## Chris (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2007)

....evil woman....


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

She looks like that overly tanned chick from Mad TV. 

Dixie something.


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

she looks like a female... um... i mean, a white.... uh...

fuck. that IS Michael Jackson.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

Er... What...?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2007)

daaaamn that first pic is scary


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 22, 2007)

Still not as scary as Bush.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

Dixie Wetworth


----------



## noodles (Oct 22, 2007)

When she was younger, she looked like a mob boss wife.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd do her, and instead of pulling her hair from behind, I'd grab a hand full of skin from her face and yank on that shit, she'd love it.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ, I worry about you sometimes!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2007)

Bringing your daughter up to Canada anytime soon Pop?


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd do her, and instead of pulling her hair from behind, I'd grab a hand full of skin from her face and yank on that shit, she'd love it.



 ....I'd rather perform the act on her daughter.....doesn't she have a slut daughter...or something?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2007)

Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.



 




What's the name for your mental condition?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2007)

Horniness. I wonder if her vagina will stretch as far as her face?


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd do her, and instead of pulling her hair from behind, I'd grab a hand full of skin from her face and yank on that shit, she'd love it.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Bringing your daughter up to Canada anytime soon Pop?





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Horniness. I wonder if her vagina will stretch as far as her face?



     

Jesus, dude. I can't decide which one to rep.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Fuck, that is scary.

2. She looked good when she was younger.

3. JJ is fucking insane! I could see him as this nutty Porn Impresario...



"This is Crazy JJ here, from JJ's Porn Emporium, and we've got prices so low, I'm goiiiiing in-SANE!"


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.



  Holy shit.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 22, 2007)

There's so much to comment on here I wouldn't even know where to begin, so I'll just give it an all-encompassing


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd do her, and instead of pulling her hair from behind, I'd grab a hand full of skin from her face and yank on that shit, she'd love it.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.





JJ Rodriguez said:


> Horniness. I wonder if her vagina will stretch as far as her face?



er...nm, quoted all these and now realize I have no idea what to say...

you've pretty much ruined scooby doo for me though, zoinks


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2007)

7slinger said:


> you've pretty much ruined scooby doo for me though, zoinks


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 22, 2007)

Son'a - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ delivers.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 22, 2007)

JJ man, you are sexy scary


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Son'a - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*NERD ALERT*


----------



## Vince (Oct 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who cares, I want me some face skin. I'd be yanking on that shit like the kids from Scooby Doo trying to rip a mask off of a villain.



oh my word!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 23, 2007)

Erm...at the risk of sounding dumb, who is she?

JJ, you are truly one of a kind.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

I imagine there's thousands, if not millions of people just like me. I just happen to play seven string guitars and post here. The rest are probably in jail.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

She is the Speaker of the US House of Representatives, and 3rd in line (after the Vice President 2nd, President first) to wield Executive power.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fugly doesn't even cut it !!!!! this is down right monstrousssssssssss .


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> Fugly doesn't even cut it !!!!! this is down right monstrousssssssssss .



Hey! That's my future ex-wife you're talking about!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Case in point... like this.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hey! That's my future ex-wife you're talking about!



Just think, JJ as the first gentleman! Geee dubblya and Dick must die!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Just think, JJ as the first gentleman! Geee dubblya and Dick must die!



New law: It is now legal to defecate on your neighbor's lawn, as long as an appropriate excuse is provided. Examples of adequate excuses: The Devil made me do it, I felt like it, and incoherent rambling.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> New law: It is now legal to defecate on your neighbor's lawn, as long as an appropriate excuse is provided. Examples of adequate excuses: The Devil made me do it, I felt like it, and incoherent rambling.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a spooky sighting.

Thanks, you made my day


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 26, 2007)

i hate how polarized our country has become.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 26, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> i hate how polarized our country has become.


it's been worse, don't worry


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 26, 2007)

im not worried, I am angry... it seems all of our supposed control is completely overwhelmed by first lobbyists, then media reinforcement

i think thats the problem with our country in general


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 27, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hey! That's my future ex-wife you're talking about!



  So the divorce was not to hard


----------



## jim777 (Oct 28, 2007)

noodles said:


> When she was younger, she looked like a mob boss wife.



OMG   


Jesus, and you've never been to NYC?  That is sooooo nailed


----------

